# pastillage box



## psycholucy (Mar 13, 2002)

sometime last year, i posted questions about making a pastillage box. unfortunately, i cannot remember who helped me, but there were 2 people & i think mbrown was one of them. anyway, if you remember helping me -- THANKS! after several attempts, i was finally successful. drying the glued-together pieces against soup cans worked great. i have pictures, so if you are interested in seeing it, e-mail me.
thanks again...


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Congrats!

You just gave me a great idea for easter baskets!!!

Thanks!:bounce:


----------

